
Wall Streets grousing about airlines' raises shows what's wrong with Wall Street - frgtpsswrdlame
http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-hiltzik-american-airlines-20170428-story.html
======
chrisbennet
_“This is frustrating,” Kevin Crissey, an airlines analyst for Citigroup,
bellyached to clients after the announcement. “Labor is being paid first
again. Shareholders get leftovers.”_

